# [SOLVED] Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions



## demari

I've an interesting new problem with Outlook that I cannot seem to find anyone else having.

After installing the Windows 8.1 update (this may not be related) my Outlook 2003 will not allow me to accept the suggestions in the dropdown provided by the autocomplete function.

The .nk2 file seems to be in good working order and only has around 400 entries. It suggests email addresses just fine, but when trying to accept a suggestion either by clicking on the dropdown or pressing enter either nothing at all occurs or I get a return. The editor window also seems to flicker when you do this as if it is losing the focus.

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Official Microsoft response. Version 11 is 2003.

11.0 

Compatible 
No Action Required
Then this disclaimer:
If you are still using Outlook 2003 or previous, you can still install it on Windows 8 but it is not officially supported.
Try the Detect & Repair feature.


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Detect and Repair yields no results.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I want to make sure this is your problem because typically the suggested names don't fill in at all. Are you saying they fill and then don't execute?


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Yes. Example: I type "E" and get a list of 10-20 suggestions, but pressing enter or clicking one does nothing and the window focus seems to flicker.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I'm being paged. Now that you've stated the problem clearly, help should be forthcoming. If not, I'm back on tomorrow morning.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

If you've exceeded the 1000 limit in the Auto complete cache, increase it in the Registry.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\11.0\Outlook\AutoNameCheck


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I'm not even approaching the maximum entries.

The .nk2 only has under 400.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Sorry, I missed the 400 in Post #1.
Try originating an Email from Word. If it works, reinstall Outlook. If not, reinstall Office. It allows you to save your personal stuff.


----------



## c337ppm

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Hi I have EXACTLY the same problem which started after the 8.1 upgrade

I have reinstalled Office but the problem persists??

Any help would be great it's so time consuming typing in every address.

Thanks


----------



## c337ppm

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

ps my Outlook is linked to Hotmail via Outlook Connector


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Unfortunately the Microsoft quote in my Post #2 applies. Office 2003 is compatible but not officially supported.


----------



## Stephano

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*



demari said:


> I've an interesting new problem with Outlook that I cannot seem to find anyone else having.
> 
> After installing the Windows 8.1 update (this may not be related) my Outlook 2003 will not allow me to accept the suggestions in the dropdown provided by the autocomplete function.
> 
> The .nk2 file seems to be in good working order and only has around 400 entries. It suggests email addresses just fine, but when trying to accept a suggestion either by clicking on the dropdown or pressing enter either nothing at all occurs or I get a return. The editor window also seems to flicker when you do this as if it is losing the focus.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


Hello, after upgrading to Windows 8.1 I have exactly the same Problem and this is very annoying since I write tons of emails!


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I'm considering an attempt to revert from 8.1.

Has anyone had luck with that?


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

It wouldn't be a good idea as in the future 8.1 will be supported after 8.0 support from MS is discontinued.


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I don't look forward to missing out on the new 8.1 updates and improvements, let alone those of the future.

I simply cannot suffer the productivity loss. Simple cost/benefit analysis.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

See: Support is ending for Office 2003 - Support - Office.com
I know it hits the pocketbook, but might be time to upgrade Office.


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Every version of Office after 2003 has further and further buried important features in the ui in some sort of misguided attempt to make the suite easier to use.

I might be able to look past that if there were an option to configure the newer version to counter act the damage done to the ui. What cannot be overlooked and will absolutely never be tolerated is this move to a subscription model in 365.

Any recommendation as to which more modern office suite is the least productivity hostile? I already regret the move to Windows 8 due to its adverse impact.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I have Office XP (Student/Teacher), 2007, and 2013 light. I'm really the wrong person to ask for a recommendation since having no use for Outlook (except to help people), I prefer the Corel Suite for features unavailable in Office (i.e. real Reveal Codes). All versions are currently on sale at about ¼ off.


----------



## demari

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Reverting to a pre-8.1 update system restore point had zero effect.

Unfortunately, a software upgrade is not an option.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Revert back to present with 8.1. Maybe you'll get lucky with Patch Tuesday (11/12/13).


----------



## Stephano

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Really ridiculous, having to type every mail address by hand, although MS office offers them and they are just one click away. Is there still no solution or somebody that can pinpoint the cause?

Also I think this is neither a support, nor a compatibility issue. It’s just a bug or typing mistake by some MS programmer in a Win81 dll!


----------



## ewein2412

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I would just like this thread to know that I, too, have this problem, and came here hoping to find a solution. Now that I know there probably isn't one, I'm grateful Outlook still works otherwise since I upgraded to 8.1!

If a solution comes up, I'd love to know about it. It's not the biggest inconvenience in the world but it was a nice feature while it lasted.

cheers, Elizabeth


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Elizabeth, Just to be sure, are you also using the 2003 version of MS Office?


----------



## ewein2412

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

yes, I am using Outlook 2003, and did not have this problem until I upgraded to Windows 8.1. thanks, elizabeth


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Make sure your Windows Updates are current and we'll see what happens with a major one tomorrow.


----------



## ewein2412

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

thanks!


----------



## wsalomon

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I have the same problem - now on two different laptops with 8.1 Pro

1. On laptop A, had Win 8.0 and Outlook 2003 , worked fine. As soon as updated to 8.1, Autocomplete immediately stopped working. Recreated an NK2 file with about 5 entries (so not overloaded or corrupt). All I get is the list, able to navigate it, but unable to complete entry.

2. On Laptop B, as result of A, did a fresh install of 8.1, updated, then installed Outlook 2003. Tried Autocomplete with the small test NK2 file, and same result - can navigate but cannot complete.

Also, on both - I did activate the .NET 3.5 framework (which says it contains 2.0 and 3.0).

I did updates on both Office 2003 and the 2007 compatibility pack. In doing so, I got repeated error messages that KB907417 would not install. I finally found a direct download and it did install, and was not prompted again. This replaces OTKLOADR.DLL, but makes absolutely no difference in getting Autocomplete to work.


----------



## wsalomon

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

About the above post - I am using Win 8.1 Pro 64-bit.

Also posted to both Win 8.1 and Office 2003 Microsoft Community Support Forums. Nothing mentioned in either as far as I can see.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

My honest guess would be that MS wouldn't even fix the problem if were truly a programming issue with an update. They've discontinued that version of office and likely won't spend the time coming up with a fix.


----------



## Haakman

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Try this workaround, it works for me.


Autopopulate "To" field stopped working - Microsoft Community

Simply unselecting MS Word as Outlook editor allows autocomplete to work. Doubt if MS will fix this introduced bug but glad to have this workaround.
Haakman


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

If that works then Auto-Complete in Word should do the same thing.
Word>Insert>Auto-Text>Show AutoComplete suggestions


----------



## Haakman

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Autocomplete in Ms word appears to work as it should, just not integrate with Outlook correctly.
Haak


----------



## Stephano

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Haak, you are the best! 

Thanks for solving this problem, I owe you a beer!


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I seem to be missing something here.


----------



## sabinezp

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

.... And I also want to let you know that AFTER UPGRADING TO WINDOWS 8.1 this problem occured, and drives me nuts!!! I use Outlook 2003 and the adresses are shown when typing, but using TAB or ENTER or the mouse does NOT pick up the suggested mailadress. So sorry that I upraded tot Win 8.1, since there was no such problem in Win 8.0

Sabine


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Unless MS does something, it looks like my Post #2 applies.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Unfortunately you must consider upgrading your software eventually, as new Operating Systems emerge old software will begin to have compatibility issues.

It is inevitable that you will need to upgrade your Office eventually and will need to learn a small amount to catch on to the new UI, it will be worth it in the long run and save you from many un-needed headaches in the future.

You are simply running into a compatibility issue with unsupported software because of the age, many changes were made from the transition to newer versions of Office after MS Office 2003.


----------



## sabinezp

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

With lots of pain in my heart I upgraded yesterday from Outlook 2003 to Outlook 2010 (thank god I could skip the horrible Outlook 2007). The old bugs of seeing a e-mail in your inbox but NOT finding it when you are searching for it is still a reason for me to regret the upgrade. But I know that really I have no choice but to upgrade, you are right. 
To me it seems that this bug was "planted" to force people away from the Office 2003 suite. It is a bug, obviously, because if the autofill/autocomplete function shows names, you should be able to pick them up with TAB or Enter. The fact that this is a wellknown problem and has been stated in enought forums/newsgroups AND that Microsoft does not prepare a fix for it really irritates me. What an arrogance. Forcing people to upgrade or stik with faults which show up after upgrading Windows 8 to 8.1 

I used to be a Microsoft friend, but this really makes my friendship suffer a lot.


----------



## djaburg

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I'm no MS fanboy by any stretch, but how long should MS continue to support previous version of their software? One version down the road, two, three? It's hard enough to program for all the hardware and software combinations on the PC side of things, much less all the different operating systems out there.


----------



## Dauley

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Same issue: Outlook 2003 ; Windows 8.1 upgrade causes email auto-complete to not work. 

Thanks to all trying to help. And no thanks to the philosophical diatribes.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

If we could summarize this thread, if all else works in Office 2003 except auto-complete, then user must decide to live with this or upgrade. Upgrading does not necessarily mean sticking with a Microsoft product. Besides a few decent freeware products there's also the Corel Suite. These don't have an Outlook equivelant, but as an EMail client or Database there are better alternatives.


----------



## Anna Wise

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*



Corday said:


> If we could summarize this thread, if all else works in Office 2003 except auto-complete, then user must decide to live with this or upgrade. Upgrading does not necessarily mean sticking with a Microsoft product. Besides a few decent freeware products there's also the Corel Suite. These don't have an Outlook equivelant, but as an EMail client or Database there are better alternatives.


:banghead:

I got so excited when I found this thread, thought I'd find the answer. Ah.

Corday, I take it you do not use MS Outlook? There are different kinds of autocompletes. In this case, the only one that is broken, is in the address boxes of the Outlook email being composed. The bit that is driving folks mad, is that the full, completed email address does pop up, but it won't populate. As far as I know, all other forms of autocomplete in MS Office are working just fine.

Regarding alternatives to Outlook, I have found nothing that I like better than Outlook 2003, which is why I still have it. The interface of email, calendar, contacts, tasks, notes, and journal (something few people use, but I do) is really wonderful.

I have noticed that when I turn my computer on, and turn on Outlook, I get a strange error message about some file not being where it ought to be, and then a box pops up with files, but it isn't clear what the program wants me to do with that. Since this oddity is the only other thing going on with Outlook, they may be connected.

For now, I'll type out those pesky email addresses. At least with the atuocomplete box sitting there showing me the email, I can see what it is, and if I typo, the autocomplete box disappears--so for now, it is relegated to being useful only as a typing accuracy feedback mechanism.:4-treadmi


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I'm actually on a computer right now with Outlook 2003. Of course the unit doesn't have Windows 8.1. I'm afraid my Post #2 is the final answer as far as Microsoft is concerned.


----------



## sabinezp

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Dear Anna,

Did you know that - if you chose in Outlook 2003 to use the *built-in-editor* instead of Microsoft Word 2003 - that then the autocomplete *DOES* *work*? But then of course you might miss the features and functionality of Word.... I therefore - after seaching for solutions in newsgroups and finding no better alternative - have switched from Outlook 2003 (which I loved) to Outlook 2010 (learning to live with it). The not autocompleting feature of the mailadresses was too annoying for me, and I also did'nt want to miss the Word features.

Kind regards, Sabine


----------



## Anna Wise

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Thank you very much for that input, Sabine. Some years back I was in an accident and had some brain damage, so learning new programs is a real bear. Therefore, I do it as not-often as possible!

As computer users age, I suspect companies will realize there is an after-market for supporting the most popular programs, or creating replacements that seem the same to the user. When 80-year-old users have 15 more years left to write emails to their kids, they are not going to want to learn new programs!

I guess I'll have to start researching Outlook 2010, to make sure it will have all the functionality I am used to working with, even if I have to do it differently. If it doesn't, I will live with typing in, or copy and pasting addresses.

Last question, Sabine, when you went from Outlook 2003 to 2010, did all your old emails, contacts, calendars, etc. migrate properly? With my brain damage, my Outlook is my external "frontal lobes."


----------



## sabinezp

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Hi Anna,

quite right what you write about the after market! I am a serious laptop user, no tablet in my home, and I hate Windows 8 (especially 8.1 which caused the Outlook 2003 problem) with a passion. Did you already install the freeware "Classic Shell" to get the wellknown 'Windows 7 look and feel' back? The only good thing about Windows 8 is the inproved speed, but argggggg, don't let my knowledge about Windows become useless with this new interface. 

About Outlook: I would advise you to first try the build in editor (you can try it for a while) , and if you (too) miss the Word functionality, install Outlook 2010. But be aware that you then have to get used to the Ribbon, and the switch from 2003 to 2010 is a major Change. I LOVE Excel 2010 and PowerPoint 2010 and Access 2010 and got to like Outlook 2010, but still miss the old Word 2003, which I preferred. It is possible to have Excel/Access/PowerPoint 2010 and 2003 both on the same computer (just don't de-install the old versions), but you can only have ONE Outlook version on your system. So changing to Outlook 2010 is a one-way!
All my appointments / contacts / mails / etc. migrated well into 2010. 


Success + kind regards, Sabine


----------



## Gooberdog

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I had the same problem with Outlook 2003 and the autocomplete.
I went to tools menu, options, then the mail format tab.
turn off Use Microsoft Word to edit e-mail messages.

Outlook works fine now.


----------



## Corday

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

Some features are lost which might or might not be needed. Also, a person can select an alternate text editor.


----------



## PaigeHooper

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*

I had the same issue (autocomplete options show up, but selecting one does nothing/causes 2-second freeze) after installing 8.1. I have just been dealing with it angrily for months, but today I opened Outlook, went into the options, and unchecked the box for the "use Word to compose e-mails" option and magically, the addresses work again! The Outlook editor is more basic than using Word, but will be fine for my purposes and much faster/cheaper/easier than new software.


----------



## ganjeii

*Re: Outlook 2003 cannot accept autocomplete suggestions*



PaigeHooper said:


> I had the same issue (autocomplete options show up, but selecting one does nothing/causes 2-second freeze) after installing 8.1. I have just been dealing with it angrily for months, but today I opened Outlook, went into the options, and unchecked the box for the "use Word to compose e-mails" option and magically, the addresses work again! The Outlook editor is more basic than using Word, but will be fine for my purposes and much faster/cheaper/easier than new software.


I feel like this has been the acceptable workaround as we can not edit the compatibility of Office 2003 much further. 

I feel that this thread should be marked as SOLVED.


----------



## Ecrevisse

Outlook uses functions from MS Word and the versions may not match, so the solution is to disable the Word connection by going to:

Tools> options> Mail Format>

Here will be found two boxes that can be ticked or not:

Use MS office 2003 to edit e-mail mess
Use MS office 2003 to read rich text e-mess

If ticked, they should be unticked; in the version I tried under Windows 8.1, this resulted in the auto-complete working but some functions provided by Word were lost.


----------



## Fastdiver67

Outlook 2003
It is true that autocomplete, sending a message with Word as editor, works in Windows 8, and works no more in Windows 8.1
Bad new, it works no more in Windows 10
So, hoping for the bug (MS voluntary or not), with a miracle, disappears with a future update is gone.

So, I have looked for another solution… and find ! :facepalm:

First install NK2 edit
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/outlook_nk2_edit.html#DownloadLinks

Second, export all NK2 contacts to Outlook’s contacts.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/export_nk2_autocomplete_outlook_contacts.html

Third, make a message, an idiot one for a test. Write.

In, TO or CC filed, type 2 letters.
You get a list of Emails beginning by this to letters.
If you click on one Email, or select one with arrows and press Enter, you get nothing. 
*THIS IS THE BUG.*
BUT, if you select an Email, and press <Control> Enter, you get a window” Verify name” and can select an Email with arrow and Enter.
AND… this makes Word shutting down. (Not Outlook)
*But, then message is well send !*
And the adress is correct. It is easy to verify.

*Summary*: This way is brutal and allows only selecting the last address before sending
But, it works and allows making a nose thumb to Microsoft. Tested on Win10.


----------



## Corday

All true, but I'd go for a more modern solution. The biggest reason for Outlook use over other clients is the DB, but there are far better DBs particularly for business. I wonder what Outlook 2016 really has to offer. I've seen the previews.


----------



## SSRGuy

Corday said:


> All true, but I'd go for a more modern solution. The biggest reason for Outlook use over other clients is the DB, but there are far better DBs particularly for business. I wonder what Outlook 2016 really has to offer. I've seen the previews.


I did not take the time to read through the entire thread so hope this has not been mentioned previously.

You can try this. I also have the same problem as others, a combination of anything newer than Windows 7 and still using Outlook 2003 the address drop down works but email document will not accept selected address(es)

What seems to work is to type the first 2 letters of the email addressee, then hit the Tab bar.
Sometimes it has a bit of a lag time - I just start typing my note and it shows up in a few seconds.

If addressing more than one party, place a comma behind the first address, space, next 2 letters, Tab again

Still a PITA but for me is better than shelling out the $250 or so dollars for the upgrade.


----------



## Aw_1

Disabling MS Word from acting as the text editor for Outlook is the correct way to solve the autocomplete problem; here's how to do it:
Outlook uses functions from MS Word and the versions may not match, so the solution is to disable the Word connection by going to:

Tools> options> Mail Format>

Here will be found two boxes that can be ticked or not:

Use MS office 2003 to edit e-mail message
Use MS office 2003 to read rich text e-message

If ticked, they should be unticked; in the version I tried under Windows 8.1, this resulted in the auto-complete working but some functions provided by Word were lost.


----------



## SSRGuy

Aw_1 said:


> Disabling MS Word from acting as the text editor for Outlook is the correct way to solve the autocomplete problem; here's how to do it:
> Outlook uses functions from MS Word and the versions may not match, so the solution is to disable the Word connection by going to:
> 
> Tools> options> Mail Format>
> 
> Here will be found two boxes that can be ticked or not:
> 
> Use MS office 2003 to edit e-mail message
> Use MS office 2003 to read rich text e-message
> 
> If ticked, they should be unticked; in the version I tried under Windows 8.1, this resulted in the auto-complete working but some functions provided by Word were lost.


I will try as you suggest, because my method only works about 80% of the time.
Not sure what functions are lost, presume nothing that important or you would not suggest this.


----------



## Mischief810

Here's the fix:

Go to Tools > Options > Mail Format

Clear the Use Winword 2003 checkbox. 

Autocomplete works as expected from then on. Works with 8.x and 10.


----------



## ND_Viper

May already have been answered but with Outlook 2003 emails can be scripted in Word of the same suite edition. This needs to be disabled and the cached selections will work properly thereafter.


----------



## Nehesi

Aw_1 said:


> Disabling MS Word from acting as the text editor for Outlook is the correct way to solve the autocomplete problem; here's how to do it:
> Outlook uses functions from MS Word and the versions may not match, so the solution is to disable the Word connection by going to:
> 
> Tools> options> Mail Format>
> 
> Here will be found two boxes that can be ticked or not:
> 
> Use MS office 2003 to edit e-mail message
> Use MS office 2003 to read rich text e-message
> 
> If ticked, they should be unticked




This worked for me - in my case, however, it is a Windows 10 machine with the Home and Student *2013* version of Office installed. I think that it had been working properly all along, but was breaking due to the fact that Outlook 2003 was looking for the 2003 version of Word to use as the editor. Once I unticked that, it worked fine. :dance:

BTW, I wasn't able to find an .nk2 file but my Mom is happy now, so I stopped worrying about it.


----------



## CRGeek

While disabling the use of Word as the editor for Outlook is the quickest and easiest way to enable address autocomplete, it is at the loss of features that are available only by using Word. For those that want to use Office 2003 with Windows 10, there are work-arounds that allow you to continue using Word. They do, however, require some additional effort.

 To come up with this, I started off with the reply from Fastdiver67 (who was definitely on the right track) and did some further investigation. As others have noted above, the problem is that when you begin typing a name or address and a list of matching names and addresses appears, you cannot successfully select one of them by using the arrow keys in conjunction with "Enter" or by using the mouse to point and click.
 
Generally speaking, when you are entering an e-mail address, matches from your address book will appear in a drop-down box below the address line. For example, typing "bra" might result in a box showing "Brad Doe", "Brandi Smith", and "Brandy Johnson". In the past you would just select one of these. With Windows 10, you need to continue typing until only the one you want is listed. For example, continuing with "ndi" (so what you have typed is "brandi") would leave just "Brandi Smith" in the drop-down box. When only the right one is shown, hit tab.

The first time you do this with a name/address, there will be a delay of several seconds before the name and address appear in the address line. Thereafter, for that name/address, the delay will only be for a second or two and if you have used the name/address before while Outlook has remained open, there will be almost no delay at all. Why this delay occurs is unknown (though it feels like Outlook and/or Word is reconnecting something internally, for lack of a better explanation).
 
If you want to add more addresses to your message, hit shift-tab to return back to the address line you were just on, add a comma or semicolon, and begin typing the next name (repeating the above). Continue this until you have all the addresses you wish for the "To...", "Cc...", and/or "Bcc..." address lines.

 Occasionally, you may start to enter a name/address but it will not appear even though you believe it is in your contacts or you have previously sent or received a message from that person/address. Again, I have no explanation for why this happens. However, when it occurs, click the applicable "To...", "Cc...", or "Bcc..." button to open the address book and check the list for the name/address you were attempting to enter.

 If it is NOT there, click "Cancel" and simply type the full address into the address line (you can add it to your contacts in Outlook later).

 If it IS there, then it is suffering from a glitch that prevents Word from finding and displaying it. Like the other quirks, I have no explanation for what causes this, but I have discovered a way to jog the system so that a name/address that does not display will do so in the future. Click "Cancel" to close the address book. The portion of the name/address you had begun typing should still appear in the address line. Do not finish the name/address. Instead, finish the rest of your message (additional names/addresses, subject line, text, attachments, etc.). Then click "Send" as you would normally. When the "missing" name/address is encountered, a window will open with any names/addresses that match what you typed in for the "missing" name/address. Select the correct one and click "OK". This will send the message with the correct address and the next time you begin typing the same name/address, it should appear in the drop-down box.

There is one other odd circumstance you may encounter. If you have two similar names/addresses and you want one and the other suffers from the glitch described above, when you begin typing the former until it is the only one that shows in the drop-down box, hitting tab will not cause the full name/address to appear in the address line. For example, if you have a "Peter Salinger" and a "Peter Smith" and the latter suffers from the glitch, when you type "peter s", Peter Salinger will be the only name that appears in the drop-down box. However, the system will still recognize there are two matching entries even though it only shows you one. If you hit tab at that point, it will be unable to determine if it should use Peter Salinger or Peter Smith and, as a result, will not put the full name/address in the address line.

 The temporary fix for this is to just type the entire name/address. In the above example, typing "Peter Salinger" will allow the system to distinguish it from Peter Smith and the full name/address should appear in the address line. The problem will be permanently fixed when you try to send a message to Peter Smith, discover the above "glitch", and then perform the fix described above. That will cause both names to be shown the next time you begin typing "peter s". Then you will know to continue typing more of the name until only the one you want is displayed and you can hit tab and have it show up in the address line.

 This is not a perfect solution by a long shot, but over time, when you've found and fixed the glitches described above and have gotten used to just typing a few more letters and hitting "tab", it is functional and lets you keep spell check, grammar check, and other Word features. And if you love Outlook 2003 and really hate "the ribbon" (a tip of the hat to Seinfeld--"Who...who doesn't want to wear de ribbon"), you can still use it under Windows 10.

One additional note: If using "tab" does not work regardless of what you do, it may be due to problems with your Office 2003 install or Windows 10 default e-mail application setting. To fix these, first go to Windows/Settings/Apps, select "Default apps", and set Email to the Windows 10 "Mail" application. Then insert your Office 2003 CD and run setup (if it doesn't autorun when the CD is mounted). When prompted, choose to "Repair" the installation (you should not need to reinstall, though you can if you wish). When this is complete, go back to "Default apps" and set Email to "Microsoft Office Outlook". This should restore all the "connections" in the background necessary for the above work-arounds to function as described.


----------

